# Make me a WCG moderator sig, win a cookie and cash!!



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I need a new sig. Nothing too crazy, but something that includes the WCG logo along with the text "Paulieg TPU Moderator". Have fun with this!! The winning sig will get one of my wife's home made cookies shipped to your door, and a bit of cash in their paypal accounts!!! Can't wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2009)

omg cookies. YUM!


----------



## zithe (May 19, 2009)

Woot for graphic design major! 

Fellow upstate NY man.


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> omg cookies. YUM!



She makes damn good oatmeal butterscotch and chocolate chunck cookies. Oh, and I will ship the cookies overseas, but I can't promise they'll make it to you in one piece. No refunds or replacements!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2009)

mmmm.... homemade cookies


----------



## MRCL (May 19, 2009)

Cookies! Heres a sig for you:

[WCG Logo] Paulieg TPU Moderater

Simplistic, isn't it


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

lool Fit
you're the team captain so i think u should be....


----------



## zithe (May 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i still think i should be the WCG mod...



The lack of cookies destroyed your chances, I'd say. =\


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not saying paulieg shouldn't be. its nothing against him at all. it has nothing to do with him really.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

i smell a cookie bake off in the making.

Paulie vs fits: go!


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i smell a cookie bake off in the making.
> 
> Paulie vs fits: go!



LOL.  I was just offering cookies for a sig. Crazy where some threads go.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2009)

**Subscribed**

Workin' on one for you and Fitseries.


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **Subscribed**
> 
> Workin' on one for you and Fitseries.



Perfect! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

Oh noes!!
A GAU member is working on it!! our cookies will be stolen!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2009)

LOL...

I'm ok but not as good as you h3ll.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

no, trust me....
I'm a amatuer
still at high school


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2009)

I is proffeshinll...


----------



## Duxx (May 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I is proffeshinll...
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/crunch.jpg



Win.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Just let me know if you like this and if you want anything changed.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just let me know if you like this and if you want anything changed.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26056&stc=1&d=1243295901



Hey Jr, that looks sweet. Just one thought. Could the colors for the lettering be slightly more pronounced? Just a thought.



erocker said:


> I is proffeshinll...
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/crunch.jpg



That is hilarious....



h3llb3nd4 said:


> Oh noes!!
> A GAU member is working on it!! our cookies will be stolen!!



I'm waiting for your submission. Sent you my email as requested.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Oh and Fitseries3 ......






I didn't forget about you ..

@Paulieg

I changed it up a bit .....


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

Wow....They both look great, I think we got a winner. Pay up Paul


----------



## Duxx (May 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow....They both look great, I think we got winner. Pay up Paul



:shadedshu he needs some competition! If nobody posts anything, I'm going to have to try put my skills to the test!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Thanks bog.

I know you can do better than those Duxx. Hit me up with something really really catchy man!!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> :shadedshu he needs some competition! If nobody posts anything, I'm going to have to try put my skills to the test!



Yeah, go for it Duxx!!


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, go for it Duxx!!



Stop holding out on the price money, pay the man

Not to be-little your talents there Duxx my homie, but that design is damn near perfect


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Stop holding out on the price money, pay the man



I'm more in it for the COOOOOOO-KEEEEE! It better be chocolate chip!


----------



## 4x4n (May 26, 2009)

Those look great. I say pay the man.


----------



## Duxx (May 26, 2009)

When is the dead line for this shii?  I'm on my laptop in the library trying to finish my homework... I'll see what I can conceive tomorrow if I have some time.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

A cookie will be sent to everyone who makes a real effort on a sig. The bit of cash goes to the winner. I think that's fair. I'll keep it open until tomorrow night.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 26, 2009)

is there a WCG and TPU logos I can download?


----------



## Duxx (May 26, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> is there a WCG and TPU logos I can download?



Yah that would help, I couldn't find those either..


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> is there a WCG and TPU logos I can download?



I'm not sure, but I'm guessing Jr would know....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

....

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3s14zy

Made them from my Paulie's sig PSD.


----------



## Duxx (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm guessing Jr would know....



He isn't going to want to help out... if he refuses.. he wins!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> He isn't going to want to help out... if he refuses.. he wins!



**cough**

I'm am not like that at all. See my previous post.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 26, 2009)

oh im not playing to win just a joke for Paulie.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> oh im not playing to win just a joke for Paulie.



Same same. I could careless about the paypal.... I WANT THE COOKIE!! LMAO


----------



## RevengE (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just let me know if you like this and if you want anything changed.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26056&stc=1&d=1243295901



The D In Mod is Hard to Read.


----------



## Duxx (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **cough**
> 
> I'm am not like that at all. See my previous post.



hah, u beat me by like 30 seconds!   I'd love some cookies... i've been eating safeway crap for years.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 26, 2009)

Don't worry people
I wont be getting any cookies or cash
too far away and I don't have a paypal account


----------



## stefanels (May 26, 2009)

Here you go...


----------



## mike047 (May 26, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Here you go...
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5242/pauliegsig.jpg



Well done.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> oh im not playing to win just a joke for Paulie.



You have to post what you sent me in PM. That was just hilarious. Too freakin' big for a sig though.



stefanels said:


> Here you go...
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5242/pauliegsig.jpg



Very nice!!


----------



## stefanels (May 26, 2009)

Here is another one...


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Here is another one...
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9889/pauliegsig2.jpg





replace the world, with this


----------



## stefanels (May 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> replace the world, with this
> 
> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh26/treecko15/awesome.png



DONE...


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

stefanels said:


> DONE...
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1690/pauliegsig24.jpg



LOL. I think I like the first one you did. I tend to like less busy, clean sigs.


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

stefanels said:


> DONE...
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1690/pauliegsig24.jpg


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 26, 2009)

DAMMIT!!
We should ban Stefanels from all future Sig and Avvy conests!!!
he is stealing our cookies!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

LMAO ... 

very nice looking stefanels.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You have to post what you sent me in PM. That was just hilarious. Too freakin' big for a sig though.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!









WCG logo on chest. now people will look at Paulie with a whole new respect. feel free to "sigify it"


----------



## suraswami (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/28typ2a.jpg
> 
> WCG logo on chest. now people will look at Paulie with a whole new respect. feel free to "sigify it"



add a moustache to it


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

for those who don't know who paulie "walnuts" gaultieri is youtube *best of paulie walnuts* oh and I only contributed to the sig didn't make it someone else did but like I said was meant more as a joke.


----------



## Duxx (May 27, 2009)

Well I fail, i spent like 30 minutes this afternoon only to have photoshop crash on me, gave up and spent the next 8 hours doing homework.  I'll still make ya up one if you want to use later but I won't be submitting it tonight.  homework -->  <--me


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/28typ2a.jpg
> 
> WCG logo on chest. now people will look at Paulie with a whole new respect. feel free to "sigify it"



Would any of you photoshop guys be able to resize without losing definition so I can use this as an avatar? Bumblebee? JR? Seriously guys. I'd laugh every time I saw it. Damn, I miss the Sopranos. 

I'm kind of disappointed with the number of members submitting sigs, considering how many people use to spend making sigs...oh well. So far, I like Jr's latest submission, and all people submitting get cookies.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

I make another one ASAP


----------



## crush3r (May 27, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/pualieg.jpg
> I make another one ASAP


Paulieg spelt a bit wrong there?


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

crush3r said:


> Paulieg spelt a bit wrong there?



Yup. The "a" and "u" need to be switched around. Oh, and guys...this challenge is up at 8:00pm EST tonight!!


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

Pualie!

hellbend, you are a legend.


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Pualie!
> 
> hellbend, you are a legend.



LOL... Oh, and I was serious about that paulie walnuts pic from BB. Can anyone turn that pic into an avatar?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

OMG! I've made soo much Typos these days!


----------



## Asylum (May 27, 2009)

Ill see if i have time when i get home to make you 1!!


----------



## GSG-9 (May 27, 2009)

Looks like I missed this cookie contest..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

As you requested Paulie ....






LOL@ h3ll

Don't worry we all have our moments from time to time. People other than me and you have it happen more often ....  @ Mussels


EDIT:

Hey h3llb3nd4

I was messing around with that sig you made ...





That looks really cool man!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

Thanx for the suggestion Jr!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

You are welcome.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/pualieg741.jpg
> Thanx for the suggestion Jr!



I like this backgroung a lot. Could you make the lettering like Jr's above?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

?


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9151/pualiedg.jpg
> ?



You're going to kill me here....How about less "pretty" colors in the lettering. Yeah, that would be just about perfect.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're going to kill me here....How about less "pretty" colors in the lettering. Yeah, that would be just about perfect.



But those colors are great for describing..... errm.. I mean PEOPLE!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're going to kill me here....How about less "pretty" colors in the lettering. Yeah, that would be just about perfect.



ok

EDIT: here ya go


----------



## PaulieG (May 29, 2009)

Thank you to all of you who have submitted a sig for this. You all get cookies. Just send me you addresses!! It was a hard decision, but the winner is.....

H3llb3nd4!!!!

Your last submission is just awesome. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!! I need your paypal addy.


----------



## Baleful (May 29, 2009)

That's a fine looking sig you got there.  There's some real talent around here, good job guys.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

Baleful said:


> That's a fine looking sig you got there.  There's some real talent around here, good job guys.



you just need to know what foods to bribe them with.


----------



## King Wookie (May 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you just need to know what foods to bribe them with.



Well, seeing as it's South Africa, send him rusks, not cookies. 

Nice job hellbender! And thx for my avatar.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2009)

Congrats h3llb3nd4!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5FCIAr-_VM my tummy hurts seriously one of my favorite parts not in this clip is when AJ is sitting on the couch watching the milk commercial and Tony is screaming on the phone to Paulie "IS THERE ANYWAY THE PACKAGE COULD SURVIVE.." or when Christopher and Paulie are in the van and Christopher says "I know Paulie but 16 czechoslovakians that is some die hard sh*t he could be out there stalking us" Paulie says "with what his c*ck" LOL


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Thank you to all of you who have submitted a sig for this. You all get cookies. Just send me you addresses!! It was a hard decision, but the winner is.....
> 
> H3llb3nd4!!!!
> 
> Your last submission is just awesome. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!! I need your paypal addy.



 No paypal account...
keep the money
I dont need it...


----------



## stefanels (May 30, 2009)

I made you an avy and a siggy...


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

stefanels said:


> I made you an avy and a siggy...
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1124/pauliegavy.jpg http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8240/pauliegsiggy.jpg



Man, those are sweet!! I'll be using those too! I still need addresses from you guys for the cookies!! I was serious about sending them, if you are in the US. 

Stef, could you make the same avvy, without the "moderator" for use on other forums? I'd really appreciate this!!


----------



## RevengE (May 30, 2009)

Mmmmmm cookies. Hey stef could you make me one like that too? I need a new one.


----------



## stefanels (May 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Man, those are sweet!! I'll be using those too! I still need addresses from you guys for the cookies!! I was serious about sending them, if you are in the US.
> 
> Stef, could you make the same avvy, without the "moderator" for use on other forums? I'd really appreciate this!!



Thanks for the cookies but i'm from Romania and the packaging fees cost like 300 bucks... , and too much sugar doesn't do so good... :shadedshu

Here are the avatars:










If i can help with something else PLS PM me... Cheers


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 30, 2009)

that's some talent you got there stefanels  stefanels should be TPU's official sig maker


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5FCIAr-_VM my tummy hurts seriously one of my favorite parts not in this clip is when AJ is sitting on the couch watching the milk commercial and Tony is screaming on the phone to Paulie "IS THERE ANYWAY THE PACKAGE COULD SURVIVE.." or when Christopher and Paulie are in the van and Christopher says "I know Paulie but 16 czechoslovakians that is some die hard sh*t he could be out there stalking us" Paulie says "with what his c*ck" LOL



Man, I miss the Sopranos.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Thanks for the cookies but i'm from Romania and the packaging fees cost like 300 bucks... , and too much sugar doesn't do so good... :shadedshu
> 
> Here are the avatars:
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6002/pauliegavatar.png
> ...



where do you get those Fonts? They're awesome!!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

I can't stand stefanels font it ruins it so I re-typed it in the fixed avatar size vs. scaling it down. also added a complete transparent background so no matter what forum your on it will match it's background stefanels just duplicated the colour of the background and filled it in. I made different styles (upper class, lower class, moderator on/off, black to match contrast, red for sopranos logo, blue for moderator) you owe me 1000 cookies.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2009)

Holy crap. Very nice. Thank you!! 1000 cookies?? LOL. I do need your addy for the cookies though....


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

your welcome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y_B24N6kDM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnJO5SP_UeM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-163GCCSuMM


----------

